# PnP Game: Vampire: the Requiem



## the smiling weirwood (Jun 29, 2008)

Has anyone else played this? I recently sat in on a game some friends were having and was quite amazed. 

I read more about the setting and fell in love with it. I've always been a fan of darker fantasy, it's like it was tailor made for me. 

The way it plays is more like one of those "imagining games" I played with my friends in elementary school and less like a Vegas game pit with rampant number-crunching and dice rolling occluding the cool story elements. 

If anyone has experience or input regarding this game, please let me know.


----------

